# Blue veins on my stomach?



## shaunanicole

I looked at my stomach this morning and seen that I have blue veins on both sides of my stomach. Their not huge, puffy, or painful but it looks so ugly! Is this normal?


----------



## sun

I think this is normal - I have seen it before! I think I will get them, since I already have veins on my stomach!! (They are light though - not obvious) But I read that it is common to get veins running up the side of the stomach, as well as stretch marks, and the dark line that goes up the centre. With my luck, I will get them all!! LOL


----------



## pennysbored

You have more blood pumping through your body right now. Its really normal, and although it will probably last through your pregnancy (sorry to be the bearer of bad news) it won't last forever.
:hugs:


----------



## shaunanicole

Yeah, I looked it up and it said your body is working to pump more blood through your system, causing your veins to be more visible. I was just worrying because I am only 13 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## sun

But if you are thin to begin with, maybe the veins show up sooner???


----------



## pennysbored

sun said:


> But if you are thin to begin with, maybe the veins show up sooner???

Bingo.


----------



## clarabella

i have so many noticable veins, my body looks like a road map! :rofl: i have them on my boobs, and on either side of my stomach too.. it's all normal, and they will disappear.....eventually!! :hissy:


----------



## First timer

I have noticed more veins too, glad its normal.


----------



## flowertot

when i was having my first i had really noticable veins on my bump and boobs (almost like my skin was see- through). they soon fade afterwards though.


----------



## DaisyBee

I have veins on both sides of my stomach too and Im not a tiny person. I started getting them around the time I noticed veins in my bb's.


----------



## Lunaty

Jup present on me too, i also notice me getting little veins popping up on my side and legs.. joy!

Sure good to hear they will probably disappear haha


----------

